# Sticky  Location (COUNTY) REQUIRED...please read before opening thread.



## fastwater

*Please read before opening thread:*


"Effective immediately...ALL new Market Place threads (including WTB threads) must have location (county) of thread author in order for thread to stay open. Threads without authors location will be automatically deleted.
Thanks! "


----------

